# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Problema controllo studi di settore

## vsilvestro

Buongiorno, volevo porvi il seguente problema
in fase di controllo del modello unico e dello studio di settore, mi da il seguente messaggio di scarto della dichiarazione:   
(***C)
Record tipo T
Studio 01 - Attivita' 383210 - Progressivo 01
Indice Normalita' Economica KN014A - calcolabilita' : dichiarato (1), calcolato
(2). 
potreste gentilmente indicarmi dove risiede il problema. grazie 
si tratta di attività di riciclaggio di rottami

----------


## paolab

purtroppo dai dati che hai riportato non riesco ad aiutarti

----------


## Fr@ntic

> purtroppo dai dati che hai riportato non riesco ad aiutarti

  Concordo, ci vogliono più informazioni; spesso questo tipo di errore avviene quando modifichi alcuni dati dopo aver fatto il calcolo di Gerico; dopo ogni modifica, anche minima, occorre sempre rifare il calcolo di Gerico.

----------


## La matta

Mi è capitato spesso che Gerico mi desse errori nel calcolo della normalità, ma non c'erano veramente: bastava rientrare nello Studio, confermare, e andava tutto a posto... però mi succedeva coi primi che avevo elaborato.

----------


## maurizio dm

Buon giorno,
ho più o meno lo stesso problema:
       Dichiarazione relativa a: ....................... 
(***C)
Record tipo T
Studio 01 - Attivita' 325020 - Progressivo 01
Indice Normalita' Economica KN014A - calcolabilita' : dichiarato (1), calcolato
(2).    
La dichiarazione è scartata per non rispondenza.  
**************************************************  ****************************
*                                  RIEPILOGO                                 *
*                                                                            *
* Totale dichiarazioni elaborate :     1                                     *
* di cui:                                                                    *
*   scartate per errori bloccanti:     0                                     *
*   scartate per non rispondenza :     1                                     *
*   con errori confermati        :     0                                     *
*   con segnalazione di anomalia :     0                                     *
*   senza segnalazioni           :     0                                     *
*                                                                            *  
e non riesco in alcun modo ad uscirne fuori.
Qualcuno di voi ha avuto la stessa anomalia ? La mia è presente su 9 dichiarazioni.
GRazie Maurizio

----------


## SIRRVIA

scarica il controllo corretto se usi un programma, fai il ricalcolo e vedrai che non ti darà anomalie

----------


## BECHE1962

Ho avuto lo stesso problema anch'io il codice KN014A corrisponde al codice di normalità INCIDENZA DEL COSTO PER BENI MOBILI ACQUISITI IN  DIPENDENZA DI CONTRATTI DI LOCAZIONE FINANZIARIA... flag calcolabilità
Nel mio caso non c'erano Beni mobili acquisiti in dipendenza di locazione finanziaria e quindi neanche costi, per cui il valore 1 ovvero non calcolabile, era giusto 
ERA QUESTA LA SITUAZIONE ANCHE NEL VOSTRO CASO???  IO HO RISOLTO SCARICANDO LA VERSIONE 1.0.3 DI GERICO 2014 (AGGIORNAMENTO)
HO RIELABORATO LO STUDIO DI SETTORE, HO ALLEGATO AD UNICO IL NUOVO FILE DI STUDIO DI SETTORE CANCELLANDO IL PRECEDENTE
FATTO IL CONTROLLO...... *DICHIARAZIONE ACCETTATA SENZA SEGNALAZIONI!!!!*
Ho rifatto il controllo due volte perché non ci credevo..... 
Spero possiate risolvere così anche voi

----------


## vsilvestro

purtroppo nonostante i vari aggiornamenti non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema
(***C) Errore di entità rilevante che determina lo scarto della       |
|       dichiarazione. Qualora, in presenza di tali segnalazioni, si   |
|       intenda comunque procedere alla trasmissione della             |
|       dichiarazione, è necessario confermare i dati in essa          |
|       contenuti, avvalendosi delle funzionalità rese disponibili dal |
|       software utilizzato per la compilazione. Con la 'conferma' si  |
|       attesta di aver preso visione delle segnalazioni evidenziate 
(***C)
Record tipo T
Studio 01 - Attivita' 383210 - Progressivo 01
Indice Normalita' Economica KN014A - calcolabilita' : dichiarato (1), calcolato
(2).

----------


## BECHE1962

Quando chiudi il programma di Unico per generare il file da trasmettere, ti segnala anche in quel momento un errore?
A me lo faceva... 
E poi hai anche tu l'indice di normalità economica relativo ai beni in locazione che risulta normale/indeterminato?
Ovvero mancano nell'azienda in oggetto sia beni acquisiti con contratti di locazione finanziaria sia i costi relativi?
Se la casistica è la stessa della mia, il problema è risolvibile
magari ti riscrivo più in dettaglio e  passo passo tutto quello ho fatto per risolvere    

> purtroppo nonostante i vari aggiornamenti non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema
> (***C) Errore di entità rilevante che determina lo scarto della       |
> |       dichiarazione. Qualora, in presenza di tali segnalazioni, si   |
> |       intenda comunque procedere alla trasmissione della             |
> |       dichiarazione, è necessario confermare i dati in essa          |
> |       contenuti, avvalendosi delle funzionalità rese disponibili dal |
> |       software utilizzato per la compilazione. Con la 'conferma' si  |
> |       attesta di aver preso visione delle segnalazioni evidenziate 
> (***C)
> ...

----------


## maurizio dm

Ma quindi come faremo ad inviare le dichiarazioni ?
Maurizio dm

----------


## patsimonostan

Ho lo stesso problema, BECHE1962 potresti aiutare anche me?Grazie.

----------


## Arfilli Roberta

Volevo chiedere se puoi dirmi anche a me come hai risolto, mi da lo stesso problema e non riesco a risolverlo.grazie

----------

